# Netzteil am boden



## duff (22. Juli 2008)

bringt es vorteile ein case mit netzeil zu kaufen, welches auf dem boden montiert ist?

darf man ein netzteil in beliebiger einbau richtung montieren (wegen wärmeabfuhr)?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (22. Juli 2008)

Die Ausrichtung des Netzteils ist eigendlich absolut egal, solange der Lüfter ins PC-Innere zeigt und von dort Luft ansaugen kann.

Vorteile würde ich so auf Anhieb nur die geringere Lautstärke, wegen der geringeren Temperatur da unten sehen.

Warme Luft steigt nach oben, Netzteil wird wärmer und damit je nach Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils auch etwas lauter.


----------



## exa (22. Juli 2008)

der sinn eines im boden verbauten nts ist das es kühl bleibt, und man über der cpu platz für lüfter hat die schnell die wärme abtransportieren

ein einbau mit dem lüfter ins gehäuse innere wäre sinnlos, da dann der lüfter gegen den natürlichen kamineffekt arbeiten muss...


----------



## duff (23. Juli 2008)

ich sehe auch einen nachteil darin, dass das nt staub von außen ansaugt, wenn der lüfter nach unten und zum fußboden zeigt.


----------



## y33H@ (23. Juli 2008)

In meinem P180 sitzt das NT unten, passiv. Früher war da ein aktives drin, da sollte der Lüfter gen Boden zeigen, das deutlich ist kühler. Ah ja - Bodenloch mit Staubfilter.

cYa


----------



## doceddy (27. Juli 2008)

duff schrieb:


> ich sehe auch einen nachteil darin, dass das nt staub von außen ansaugt, wenn der lüfter nach unten und zum fußboden zeigt.



Das Problem kann man mit einem Staubfilter lösen


----------



## riedochs (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe die NT frueher immer mit Druckluft ausgebladen. Hat auch geholfen


----------



## nitg (30. November 2009)

*sorry, irgendwas hat da mit meinem browser nicht ganz geklappt, post hätte in einen anderen thread hinein sollen... bitte löschen...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. November 2009)

> Die Ausrichtung des Netzteils ist eigendlich absolut egal, solange der Lüfter ins PC-Innere zeigt und von dort Luft ansaugen kann.


Mein NT habe ich so verbaut, dass der 120mmLüfter nach unter zeigt, somit zieht das NT die Luft von außen durchs NT und wieder nach außen, das NT ist somit immer schön kühl, der 80mmLüfter des NT zieht zusätzlich die Luft vom Case nach außen.. (mein Haf hat übrigens extra Lüftungslöcher im Boden)..

Grüße


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Mein NT habe ich so verbaut, dass der 120mmLüfter nach unter zeigt, somit zieht das NT die Luft von außen durchs NT und wieder nach außen, das NT ist somit immer schön kühl, der 80mmLüfter des NT zieht zusätzlich die Luft vom Case nach außen.. (mein Haf hat übrigens extra Lüftungslöcher im Boden)..
> 
> Grüße



*sign*

Ich habe aber noch einen Staubfilter unterhalb des Netzteils angebracht, damit da net so viel Dreck reingeschleudert wird.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

> Ich habe aber noch einen Staubfilter unterhalb des Netzteils angebracht, damit da net so viel Dreck reingeschleudert wird


 hab ich auch, aber nur die Notlösung mit Fliegenetz.. 
(siehe Signatur Haf dämmen")..


----------



## Philipus II (1. Dezember 2009)

Netzteil am Boden ist grundsätzlich weder besser noch schlechter. Mit Staubfilter tun sich aber ganz interessante Optionen auf.


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Dezember 2009)

Filtervlies von Dunstabzugshauben eignet sich da sehr gut


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja das wollte mir der Vater meiner Freundin auch andrehen, ab das ist mir zu grob, sieht nicht gut aus..^^ Aber recht hast du.


----------



## poiu (1. Dezember 2009)

zu Filtern hab ich einiges in meinem CM690 Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben


----------



## UnnerveD (1. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Ja das wollte mir der Vater meiner Freundin auch andrehen, ab das ist mir zu grob, sieht nicht gut aus..^^ Aber recht hast du.



Naja unter dem Netzteil sieht das ja keiner 



> zu Filtern hab ich einiges in meinem CM690 Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben



Die Idee mit dem Pollenfilter werde ich mal im Auge behalten - spart schon etwas mehr Platz ein, als der Filtervlies...


----------



## Blacky92 (4. Dezember 2009)

Kann es eig. auch passieren das das NT am Boden nicht genug Luft ansaugen kann (z.B. beim Antec 300 wo nur Metall drunter ist und kein Staubfilter oder so) und dann überhitzt?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Dezember 2009)

> Kann es eig. auch passieren das das NT am Boden nicht genug Luft ansaugen kann (z.B. beim Antec 300 wo nur Metall drunter ist und kein Staubfilter oder so) und dann überhitzt?


 Dann drehst du das NT einfach um. Sind da keine Öffnungen? Oder wird das vl im Deckel verbaut?


----------



## Blacky92 (4. Dezember 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Dann drehst du das NT einfach um. Sind da keine Öffnungen? Oder wird das vl im Deckel verbaut?




Versteh die Frage nicht...
hab das gehäuse ja nicht selber wäre aber ein Kandidat für den neuen PC zu weihnachten...


----------



## UnnerveD (4. Dezember 2009)

Das Netzteil kann nur am Boden mit dem Lüfter nach unten befestigt werden (zumindest lässt die Anordnung der Befestigungsschrauben selbiges erahnen)

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie es dem Netzteil da unten geht - ein bisschen Luft wird sicherlich irgendwie rankommen - aber wieviel: kA.

Fakt ist aber, dass ein am Boden befestigtest Netzteil längst nicht so aufgeheizt wird, wie wenn es oben verbaut wird - ob es dennoch ratsam ist, es ohne entsprechende "Atmungslöcher" so zuverbauen, kann ich dir nicht beantworten.

Generell erhälst du aber für den Preis auch ein Xigmatek Midgard - was auch kein schlechtes Gehäuse ist, bei dem du die Probleme nicht haben wirst (da ist Mesh am Boden) - glaubt man den vielen Bewertungen, ist es ne Ecke besser als das Antec 300.

mfG


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (5. Dezember 2009)

> "Atmungslöcher"


 obwohl man die Notfalls selber rein bohren könnte.. 10-15 Löcher mit dem Bohrer


----------

